# frame suggestions



## Jschwa (Nov 11, 2018)

I am looking to build up my first klunker, i work at a bike collective and see a lot of bikes and parts roll through. Any suggestions for a good starting frame? Oh yeah, forgot, I am 6'5" 260 and need a sturdy and perhaps taller frame with a good reach. Tnks


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 22, 2018)

A lot of companies like Schwinn make 2 frame sizes, 18" and 20". I'm 5'11" and like riding the larger frames. Early Mead frames can be taller then 20". I'm sure there are others that someone with expertise can tell you about. Good news is the larger frames aren't as popular as the smaller frames which means less $$$$. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 22, 2018)

A king size American comes to mind. Glwyp.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 28, 2018)

@Jschwa ... Welcome to the CABE.

Not suggesting you build the one size
of Miami frame that is never cataloged ....
but here is the 26-inch Miami _Savage_
motorbike.  These frames may have been
a special-order item.  Savage was a private
label build .. similar to Mumford and Sons
Hardware.

A tribute-frame is do-able.

Standard Miami motorbike sizes are 20'' --
22'' and 24''.


..... patric













*ETHERNET GRAB ^^^^*


----------



## Trout (Nov 29, 2018)

Worksman M2600 frame, it's the larger size frame that Worksmans make. It would make a nice larger size klunker. Classic look, larger size, USA made lugged frame, Industrial strength, steel.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 29, 2018)

You could look for any prewar/postwar ballooner frames (that catches your eye) and outfit it with the correct parts mix in order to fit you.  While not ideal, it can be done with 1.) long seat-post and    2.) different stem setup.   "Klunker" to me prompts an image of a broken down, heavy beater squeaking and wiggling sideways down the road losing parts as it goes.  You may not want your bike to ride this way!?  I suggest you watch for a more-common, heavy duty 26"-wheeled frame and fork with no damage or repairs and go from there.   @Autocycleplane  has many examples of fitting his frames to ride properly and sets a great example of how to do it.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 6, 2018)

Trout said:


> Worksman M2600 frame, it's the larger size frame that Worksmans make. It would make a nice larger size klunker. Classic look, larger size, USA made lugged frame, Industrial strength, steel.



Here's my custom frame up M2600, I'm 6'3"....


----------



## Sven (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Jschwa (Dec 10, 2018)

irideiam said:


> Here's my M2600, I'm 6'3"....
> 
> View attachment 914543





irideiam said:


> Here's my M2600, I'm 6'3"....
> 
> View attachment 914543



Thx for the suggestion, I found ratrods frames for sale, just frame and fork, do you have any thoughts about those, made in usa says worksman industrial frame. Im  looking for a cool project for the next few months while its cold and dark.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2018)

23.5/24" https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-teens-stutz.115158/
Plus it looks nice! Has full size BB so you can install a modern adapter if you wish...


----------



## Trout (Dec 10, 2018)

Jschwa said:


> Thx for the suggestion, I found ratrods frames for sale, just frame and fork, do you have any thoughts about those, made in usa says worksman industrial frame. Im  looking for a cool project for the next few months while its cold and dark.




I have a couple Industrial News Boy frames, it's not the large size. At 6'5" you might be crowded. If you like the look of the Worksman INB then check out the Sportsman Flyer frame, it's the same as the INB but stretched several inches and a loop bottom tube (unfortunately for you it's still same height). Definitely not good klunker ground clearance with that looped frame but it sure has the look, and the couple inches of stretch might fit better. $369 frame, might as well get the whole bike, standard model $499. The wheels and spokes that come on that baby can handle your 260 lbs no problem. Just another option. In the end, I would just call/email Worksman and price a M2600 frame or no frills M2600 bike.


----------



## sam (Dec 11, 2018)

At your size I'd look for a Cro-Mo tubed Contintal in the 24" frame  size. front fork can be swapped out and rear reset for larger tires   Earlier Steel framed MB are robust and can be built up using 29s but might require modifying the frame.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 7, 2019)

Jschwa said:


> Thx for the suggestion, I found ratrods frames for sale, just frame and fork, do you have any thoughts about those, made in usa says worksman industrial frame. Im  looking for a cool project for the next few months while its cold and dark.



The Worksman INB frames are the same as the M2600 just with shorter seat tube.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 19, 2019)

SKPC said:


> You could look for any prewar/postwar ballooner frames (that catches your eye) and outfit it with the correct parts mix in order to fit you.  While not ideal, it can be done with 1.) long seat-post and    2.) different stem setup.   "Klunker" to me prompts an image of a broken down, heavy beater squeaking and wiggling sideways down the road losing parts as it goes.  You may not want your bike to ride this way!?  I suggest you watch for a more-common, heavy duty 26"-wheeled frame and fork with no damage or repairs and go from there.   @Autocycleplane  has many examples of fitting his frames to ride properly and sets a great example of how to do it.




I don’t think anyone has ever claimed I set a good example for anything before now, and in this particular case I think @fordmike65 would respectfully disagree. But I’ll take the compliment, so thanks!


----------



## irideiam (Apr 2, 2019)

Big Moe said:


> A king size American comes to mind. Glwyp.



Not really a klunker, cantilever frames broke to easily so they were not used as klunkers, the top tube is also way too short on these for someone 6'5".

I think the recommendation above on the 22"-24' seat tube Mead or Excelsior frames is on target.


----------

